# Niche Zero - safe to buy ?



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

I have seen the reviews of the Niche Zero and it fits my needs: it is within my budget, works for on-demand home grinding and looks good (compared to my old way too big "and ugly" as my wife says, Mazzer in the new kitchen).

However, I am put off that it is still on Indiegogo, the crowd-funding site - you are supporting a project and only get a 'perk' as a return; as Indigggo points out "they are not a buying/shopping site". Delivery is sometime in the month, but it may be longer. There are not much consumer rights.

I have been bitten before with using such crowd-funding and ended up with a dispute over an expensive item, which was not as described and took over 8months longer than initially claimed it would be.

If this is now a proper consumer product, it should be sold as such - it has been out long enough, but (sorry for sounding cycnical) is still hiding behind being a 'supported idea'.

Anyone have any experiences, any views if they are reputable and will deliver? Worth the (consumer) risk ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nope it's fine. Many have purchased with no issues and delivery recently has been within a few days.

Martin is also very helpful with resolving any issues at either purchase or post sales point.

I would worry about it and just order it if that's the grinder you've decided on.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah this is something that's been brought up a few times, but it's just the way it works at the moment. Not sure if there are any plans to change it.

You're totally fine to order on indigogo. Most people who have ordered recently seem to have got theirs super quickly. I was an original backer and had no problems at all and it still works a charm.

Also, as planter said, the Niche guys have great customer service and are active on this forum to answer questions. I've met them a few times before and they're great guys.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I was one of the few to raise concerns about this. I might find my earlier observations later, but in summary my view is as follows:



Just because Indiegogo disclaims from being a shopping site doesn't necessarily mean you wouldn't be covered by the appropriate laws if you end up with a duff item/no item at all. It is likely to require a lot of argument or litigation.


HOWEVER, the experience of 99% of forum members (including myself) has been positive. One unlucky member recently accidentally ran his grinder for the equivalent of several years of normal use (!) and it didn't explode and it was still running when he got back to it.


There is no sign of there being anything other than acting in good faith by the Niche team. They are very quick to respond to queries. You are highly unlikely to end up without a solution to any problem you might encounter.


On that note : very few problems have been identified.


It is an excellent grinder.


The continued use of Indiegogo bothers me as a lawyer specialising in consumer law. It didn't stop me buying one, though. I haven't regretted it one bit.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I read that it was just Australia that was now selling the Niche through retailers, and the person who posted went on to say it was significantly dearer than the crowd funding site price.

Before you ask I cannot remember where I read it, it was when I was researching the item around the purchase time.

I've had mine less than 2 months and the sale went through without a hitch and I received the grinder within a few days of ordering.


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback, very helpful. I need to think a bit more about it.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

A quick Google shows in Australia a couple of sites selling Talk coffee is one. 1249 AUD is about 650 UK pounds.

I have had mine for over 12 months (was one of the first few hundred and waited several months but i expected a wait) used daily and for the price, there is not much that comes close. it is nice to get personal responses from the owner when asking questions.

I expect over time it will eventually move into the typical consumer market but if the Australia prices are any indicator - you will pay for that.

If you look at their blog posts, you can tell when they are in/out of stock.

I would buy another from their indigogo site in a heartbeat. ?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I got my Niche a few weeks ago. Ordered via Indigogo on Sunday 22 Oct, arrived on Mon 23 Oct.


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

I had no issues at all, great communication and delivered in a few days.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

some people are just born worriers......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> some people are just born worriers......


 I guess because we all know the history and how the company have acted, we can be relaxed about it. If you come in cold with no context, then I can understand people worrying about buying via Indeigogo. Too many people have been burned by crowdfunding sites over the years.

I personally think the best thing they could do is move off Indeigogo to a normal web based shop....but it's not my business.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

But then they will have to deal with all the e-commerce consumer rights, warranty, liability, conformity (CE), 14 days return,...

The price would definitely go up. On the other hand it would be just fair to all the other manufacturers & grinders it is compared with.

Not sure what's my option that. Other then being happy that I got a great grinder for a reasonable price...


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I understand your concerns but in this particular case I think you'll be fine. I was an early backer and had quite a wait for my Niche. When my delivery was due there was an almighty balls up on the part of the haulier and my Niche disappeared. The haulier had no idea where it was and tried to just fob me off by saying I needed to put a claim in with Niche. When I contacted the lady at Niche she was extremely professional and sorted it all out for me. I ended up waiting a couple of extra days on top of the few months I'd already waited, but she instilled loads of confidence in me that she'd get it sorted and she did. I think now that production has moved to China there's no wait, you pretty much order and receive in a conventional way.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> some people are just born worriers......


 People who don't check in on this forum regularly won't know anything about Niche's reputation and just see "Indiegogo" and the alarm bells start ringing. Many (most even) who have backed products on that site have been burned.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Johey said:


> But then they will have to deal with all the e-commerce consumer rights, warranty, liability, conformity (CE), 14 days return,...


 It's only fair to point out that they have all the certifications for the countries they sell to. So they are CE certified. Martin was highly focused on compliance. The other issues I don't know how it works for the way it's being sold on Indegogo.

And now back to the snooker highlights.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Johey said:


> But then they will have to deal with all the e-commerce consumer rights, warranty, liability, conformity (CE), 14 days return,...
> 
> The price would definitely go up. On the other hand it would be just fair to all the other manufacturers & grinders it is compared with.
> 
> Not sure what's my option that. Other then being happy that I got a great grinder for a reasonable price...


 In my opinion, and it's just that, they are already obliged to provide the consumer rights. It has to be them or Indiegogo, IMO. Usually should be the platform it's sold through. You can call it a perk all you like, it's still a consumer good. Maybe the batch that satisfied the crowdfunding before it went into production might avoid that liability, but not since then.

Seems Niche have positioned themselves well in any event - they take everything to the nth degree already.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Currently the Crowdfunding site says November delivery, is that relatively accurate? Also that 80/235 have been claimed. If there aren't enough orders what happens?


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I got my August order at the end of July, a couple of days early.

I don't think you have to worry about them making the numbers, the level of demand is why you're looking at November delivery.

(Love the Keith Haring avatar, BTW!)


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

they just posted on instagram 😃



> Ordered a Niche for October delivery? 📦
> You'll be greeted with this view very soon! 🤩


 So I think they are running quite pessimistic delivery dates to manage expectations,

(still hitting refresh constantly looking for that shipping notification)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

dancing james said:


> Currently the Crowdfunding site says November delivery, is that relatively accurate? Also that 80/235 have been claimed. If there aren't enough orders what happens?


 Nothing. The crowd funding campaign is over they're now advertising availability for delivery periods.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

espressoSquirrel said:


> they just posted on instagram 😃
> 
> So I think they are running quite pessimistic delivery dates to manage expectations,
> 
> (still hitting refresh constantly looking for that shipping notification)


 pretty misleading photo isn't it?

it'll only look like that if you unpack it and remove all the protective plastic bags, then put it all back in the foam in an unprotected state!

seriously, ppl think they can get way with anything on the 'gram these days 😹


----------



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sounds like I might get mine sooner rather than later. I'm an October delivery 

Best start thinking about the machine to replace my Sage BE now. Still thinking a Sage Dual Boiler if I can pick up a new one for £699 (which I have spotted a few times). Otherwise I'm going to be looking at spending a bit more on a Lelit Elizabeth or something similar.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I also wasn't thrilled about using that website but can't fault the delivery or service afterwards. It's a top product.


----------



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have got a thread running where there were some other suggestions so I'm happy to review but I think the price point will be the tricky thing. A house move has limited the budget more than previously.


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

espressoSquirrel said:


> they just posted on instagram 😃
> 
> So I think they are running quite pessimistic delivery dates to manage expectations,
> 
> (still hitting refresh constantly looking for that shipping notification)


 I'm an October and this just got me rather excited.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rob1 is trying to gather some stats about failure rates...but I guess we all have to add to his thread about it before they become meaningful


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

earthflattener said:


> Rob1 is trying to gather some stats about failure rates...but I guess we all have to add to his thread about it before they become meaningful


 Yes, and it's a bit flawed because you can only vote once I think. So if all current owners say "machine not failed, less than two years" and then it fails a few months later the only way of recording it will be via comment. According to the survey so far nobody has had a machine fail outside of warranty, so fair to say it's not yet accurate.



CocoLoco said:


> Does anyone have any actual data on the Sage failure rate? All I ever hear is this received wisdom. Given the numbers they are sold in the failure rate may be extraordinary low. I was warned off a Minima earlier this year as failure was near guaranteed as the numbers sold are so low.


 There was a faulty batch relating to fill probes and the faulty ones rapidly showed themselves. My beta is still going strong. Aside from the bad batch they're no more prone to failing than other 'prosumer' machines.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> What happened, has the thread got the wrong title.....


 That's fair, sorry @HelloFrank, derailing the thread. Maybe one day we'll read more than hearsay on that other topic.

Did you go with the Niche in the end? I understand your reservations and agree with them. I for one take solace in the number of positive reports around the net, on this forum, Youtube etc. While I've never bought from Kickstarter or Indiegogo, personally I'm probably going to go for it, I think the risk is minimal.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> Rob1 is trying to gather some stats about failure rates...but I guess we all have to add to his thread about it before they become meaningful


 Yes I saw that and while I appreciate the effort and interest in the product line, the data set will be too small to have meaning/will be skewed due to the medium. Also as was discussed and Rob1 mentions above, there's issues with the way the questions are posed.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thread tidied to remove Sage references.. I'm sure there are pages and pages of info/discussions on Sage/Breville products..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Thread tidied to remove Sage references.. I'm sure there are pages and pages of info/discussions on Sage/Breville products..


 My comment was tongue in cheek as the thread had probably run its course anyway...didn't mean to make work for you.


----------



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

I really didn't intend to take it off track with a throwaway comment so sorry about that 

just to get things back on topic, my Niche Zero is being delivered tomorrow.


----------

